# The question word -e



## ronanpoirier

Can anyone explain me what's that "-e" in sentences like:

Én okos vagyok-e?
Megnéztem, hogy jól vannak-e.

and so?

Köszönöm. _o/


----------



## Lillita

ronanpoirier said:


> Can anyone explain me what's that "-e" in sentences like:
> 
> Én okos vagyok-e?
> Megnéztem, hogy jól vannak-e.
> 
> and so?
> 
> Köszönöm. _o/


 
In these sentences _"-e"_ can be translated as _"whether"_.
The first sentence is correct but it needs a bit of filling so that I can explain the function of _"-e"_ better. So,
_Azt kérdezi (én) okos vagyok*-e*._
_He asks *whether* I am smart._

_Megnéztem, hogy jól vannak*-e*._
_I checked *whether* they were fine._​I hope it helps!  
If you have more questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I have noticed that in general questions -e- is often attached to the affirmative construction in Hungarian: 
Nem tudna-e...?
Beszel-e....?
Van-e idegenvezetö"...?
 Is this a hard and fast rule?


----------



## Joannes

I happen to have a Hungarian grammar right in front of me at this very moment. (You wrote this post to get me back to work, didn't you?  Are you an angel? ) Let me quote it:



> In main clause yes-no questions it is possible to apply the clitic _-e_ [...], which is attached to the finite verb in Standard Literary Hungarian. The intonation is falling, i.e. the same as in declarative sentences. The meaning is not quite the same as in the simple intentional question, which qualifies as a common inquiry: the _-e_ clitic in main clause questions presupposes some common ground or appears as drewing and ascertaining some inference. (The hyphen between the clitic and the verb is required by the rules of Hungarian orthography. [...])
> [...]
> Adjunction of the clitic to the negation word of the preverbal prefix [...] immediately in front of the finite verb is widespread, though ostracized by purists.


 
So, I learned a new word which I will try not to 'ostracize' from my memory ((too) soon).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I was not specifically trying to work up to anybody. I am glad if my question helped you in any way. Thank you for your comprehensive reply.


----------



## Zsanna

A bit of extra: 
the "*-e*"* is called a "little question word" (= kérdőszócska) and when you add it to the predicate (mostly to the verb in the sentence), you have a "yes or no" question with an intonation that normally accompanies affirmative sentences.

Okos vagyok. _I am clever_.
Okos vagyok-e? _Am I clever_?

It is accompanied sometimes by *vajon* (-> more or less: _I wonder_) which underlines the question-nature of the sentence, without changing the meaning.

Vajon okos vagyok-e? _Am I clever_? / _I wonder if - yes or no - I'm clever_.

* or it's old equivalent: *-é*


----------

